# Bullet bra of the 40s and 50s.



## Pappy (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't remember seeing these, but maybe I was to young to care. But it does give new meaning to, You'll put your eye out, Ralphy.


----------



## Trade (Jun 29, 2017)

I really like the clothing styles from the 40's for both men and women. 

Except for this one.

This is seriously tacky.


----------



## IKE (Jun 29, 2017)

Jeez, what a let down.....I only clicked on this because I thought I was gonna see some ol' gal shooting a .38 that was built into her bra.


----------



## Trade (Jun 29, 2017)

IKE said:


> Jeez, what a let down.....I only clicked on this because I thought I was gonna see some ol' gal shooting a .38 that was built into her bra.



You mean like this? 


> *
> ST. JOSEPH, Mich. *- Police say a 55-year-old woman  who died after accidentally shooting herself in the head in January was  adjusting a handgun in her bra holster when the gun fired.The St.  Joseph Public Safety Department is awaiting a full autopsy report in  the death of Christina Bond, but Director Mark Clapp released details  about the circumstances surrounding the Jan. 1 shooting to the Kalamazoo Gazette on Wednesday.
> Clapp  says Bond was "having trouble adjusting her bra holster, couldn't get  it to fit the way she wanted it to. She was looking down at it and  accidentally discharged the weapon."
> Bond was taken to a hospital, where she died.



http://www.cbsnews.com/news/police-woman-fatally-shot-self-while-adjusting-bra-holster/


----------



## Pappy (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 29, 2017)

and again in the 90's.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 29, 2017)

If ya got 'em,  Flaunt 'em  !


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 30, 2017)

"Kestos" bullet bras, 1950 "


----------



## chic (Jun 30, 2017)

This might explain why women burned their bras in the 1960's.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## tnthomas (Jun 30, 2017)

Ralphy said:
			
		

> Bullet bra of the 40s and 50s..



Make me look, didn't you!        


I had a car that looked like that,

1957 Bel-Air






*Oh baby!*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 26, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 38881  I don't remember seeing these, but maybe I was to young to care. But it does give new meaning to, You'll put your eye out, Ralphy.


My husband is equally as old-fashioned as I am, and just how I'd love to be able to go back to the 60's and 70's and remain there, dear husband would love to go back to the bullet bra days. Men. LOL!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 26, 2020)

I remember hanging out by myself by the comic books at the drug store so I could watch the kids at the soda fountain when I was 13 years old.  I was impressed with the girls IN HIGH SCHOOL who wore the long pencil skirts, the sweaters, neck scarfs and the bullet bras.  They had bobby socks and saddle shoes.  I couldn't wait to grow up  so i could look like Natalie Wood too!
But, by the time I got there, styles had changed.  I never got to wear one of those bras!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 26, 2020)

Ouch! I'm blind!!


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2020)

I saw a woman like that last week.  She told me she wanted to give me a hug.  I said, "Uh.....no."

Actually, I don't ever remember seeing anything like that.  If I did, I'd recommend a cosmetic surgeon.  Well.....OK, I wouldn't do that; it might be too dangerous to tease an armed woman.


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2020)

There used to be a joke about the Rawhide bra...."Rounds 'em up and heads 'em out".


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 26, 2020)

Re: The OP: Looks like 1950s.  I was around back then an checking things out but never saw anything like that.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 27, 2020)

jujube said:


> There used to be a joke about the Rawhide bra...."Rounds 'em up and heads 'em out".


A guy meets his future MIL and says "I see where your daughter gets her breasts from, I also see where they are going"!!


----------

